# Bad response first time, better response second time?



## Ktd185 (Oct 7, 2013)

.


----------



## angelica_wales (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your result and that you find yourself here ktd185 but welcome anyway...

Can I ask what your AMH is and how old you are?  It's an awful result regardless of course!!

You need answers from your consultant regarding what went wrong.  How many follicles did you have before your trigger? They need to give you confidence that this won't happen again especially if you're self funding.  If you are at risk of OHSS, this suggests your AMH is on the high side so I'm surprised they had you on a short protocol to start with however that wouldn't be a reason for your result. 

You need to take some time to heal from this round and get your head together and get a plan of attack for next time

angelica
xx


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

ktd - I also had a poor response on gonal f, not that I was expected to get many follicles but definitely not 2. So, I have been switched to naturally derived fsh drug  in consecutive cycles. gonal f is synthetic version.
Perhaps worth asking your clinic about changing drug  as well? Or if you are self-funded (why self-funded), better to change clinic. First cycle is always a trial cycle. but I think to get 1 follie out of 30 and they are happy with the result?

I am here with angelika - I was under impression that they put all high responders regardless of age on LP.


----------



## angelica_wales (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm in a slightly different situation (old bird with low AMH!) but my consultant has recommended starting with gonal f then moving to menopur.  She said that the mixture can sometimes help with maturity.

You may want to think about a second opinion but you know best how at ease you are with your current clinic xx


----------



## berberprincess (Oct 8, 2013)

I couldn't be totally wrong but maybe the one big follicle is what's called a " dominant follicle". Basically if your body has already chosen a follicle to develop before any of the drugs have started, all the drugs go on developing that one follicle. I was scanned before my treatment all started. The consultant saw one large follicle steaming ahead of any others. I had to have bloods done and my oestradiol levels and fsh levels showed it wasn't a " dominant follicle" ( It was an empty follicle). I was then given the go ahead to start my gonal f. If it had been a dominant follicle, all of the other follicles are left trailing behind and is total waste of drugs and best to start fresh from next cycle. I did however do gnrh antagonist protocol. So no down reg, just straight to stims. 

Hope you get some answers.

BP XX


----------

